
Ask HN: Best Way to Register Company HQ? - abbadadda
I am getting an EIN for an LLC. As I&#x27;ve read in several places, I should not use the address of the Registered Agent (e.g., https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.delawareinc.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;where-is-my-business-located&#x2F;).<p>However, I&#x27;m hesitant to provide a personal address because (1) I&#x27;ve read about the personal address potentially being subject to legal claims; (2) General privacy concerns; and (3) I&#x27;m currently in-between addresses, my current address is very temporary.<p>Are there any websites or easy to use solutions for founding physical company addresses?
======
milsebg
Not sure, if this is what you want:
[https://www.clevver.io/](https://www.clevver.io/)

There are others, like [https://www.ukpostbox.com/address/free-po-box-
rental](https://www.ukpostbox.com/address/free-po-box-rental) , which offer
free or cheap street or po box addresses with scanning of incoming items.

------
mimixco
That some company you used, Delaware Registered Agent, also offers a virtual
office which you can rent for $50 a month and use as a physical address with
mail and phone forwarding. That's who I use.

------
sidyapa
theres a lot of virtual address providers for specific cities. Not PMBs but
proper addresses. One I can remember from the top of my head is da vinci
virtual. search for their website, they charge you like $200 and give a lot of
services

